# 48watts HO T5 Vs. 72watts CF?



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

so ive found a cool T5 HO retrofit kit that seems very cool, i would like to go form a one 65watt CF to a 48 watt T5 HO. On my 20 gallon long tank the light coverage just isent good enough with the 65 CF, bright spots/dark spots uneven lighting in the tank, with the T5 fixture i wont have that, but i will be taking a cut in wpg down from 3.25 to 2.4 but i belive that the lumen output will be higher. is it a good idea for me to switch systems, cuz if not i would like to know before spending $130 bucks, id hate to be wasting the money. the plants im growing are HC, glosso, riccia high light plants, so do you guys think it will make any real diffrance in light output, will it be better?

also i think i could go with two 36watt CF bulbs at 3.6 wpg and get better light coverage for about the same price, is this a better way too go?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have always been a fan of linear lights for the coverage they provide and their ability to mix K temps better. It would seem that either the 36w or 55w/65w lamps would leave some dark areas on a 30" long tank. 

Will they be enough for your plants is hard for me to say since I have not used T-5's yet. I'm still "old-school" and use T-8's on my tanks  Lumen output could be a decisive factor for the lights but so would the reflector design of either system. The system with the better reflector will get more light into the tank where it can be used. 

You may want to post a link to the light in question. Maybe more people will give their opinions if they can see what light you are looking into purchasing. I have yet to see T-5's offered in a 30" setup, but like I said, I'm old school when it comes to lighting


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9867&N=2004+2033+113030

i was planing on use the the 2X24 watt and stagering the lamps in the canopy


----------



## sumoarigato (Nov 30, 2005)

If you're looking for pre-built suspension fixtures, here's a couple of hydroponics links to consider. It seems that these have individual reflectors so you're not losing the benefit of the T5. Both are 24", 2X24w HO T-5:
$80+20: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7725914393&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
$77+sh:http://www.nationalgardenwholesale.com/detail_lighting.php?id=04_FL&prod=571


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i dont really need a whole fixture just the retrofit


----------

